# boot virus!??!

## Starinthe

Appena avviato Gentoo dal lilo mi appare un messaggio di allerta dal BIOS!

Trend ChipAwayVirus has detected a boot virus on your hard disk. The operating system is not supported by ChipAwayVirus.

Press <ENTER> for more information

         <C> to continue booting

....

mi devo preoccupare?   :Shocked: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Appena avviato Gentoo dal lilo mi appare un messaggio di allerta dal BIOS!
> 
> Trend ChipAwayVirus has detected a boot virus on your hard disk. The operating system is not supported by ChipAwayVirus.
> 
> Press <ENTER> for more information
> ...

 

non è  ke hai avviato  winzoz ??   :Twisted Evil: 

cmq prova a premere ENTER

e  posta  le info che ti da'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' una opzione del bios che ti vede linux come virus. L'unica cosa che puoi 

fare (o che o fatto io quando mi e' capitato) DISATTIVA QUELL'OPZIONE DAL BIOS.

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che puoi 
> 
> fare (o che o fatto io quando mi e' capitato) DISATTIVA QUELL'OPZIONE DAL BIOS.

 

confermo

----------

## codadilupo

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   L'unica cosa che puoi 
> 
> fare (o che o fatto io quando mi e' capitato) DISATTIVA QUELL'OPZIONE DAL BIOS. 
> 
> confermo

 

sottoscrivo !   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Questa non l'avevo mai sentita...  :Wink:  un bios fatto da microsoft???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Questa non l'avevo mai sentita...  un bios fatto da microsoft??? 

 

Eh, eh ! Ci potrei scommetere ! No, in realtà é il bios che ha questa funzione di protezione del settore di boot: se viene attivata, ad ogni scrittura sul mbr dovrebbe segnalare un *probabile* virus... ma é piu' le volte che preoccupa, che quelle che ci azzeccha  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Questa non l'avevo mai sentita...  un bios fatto da microsoft???  
> 
> Eh, eh ! Ci potrei scommetere ! No, in realtà é il bios che ha questa funzione di protezione del settore di boot: se viene attivata, ad ogni scrittura sul mbr dovrebbe segnalare un *probabile* virus... ma é piu' le volte che preoccupa, che quelle che ci azzeccha 
> 
> Coda

 

E' vero non ci avevo mai pensato.

----------

## shev

Confermo anche qui, pure a me è capitato una volta, disattivando l'antivirus ovviamente si bypassa il problema. Senza contare che tale sottospecie di antivirus è praticamente inutile, vista la repentina obsolescenza ( :Shocked:  ma come mi sono svegliata questa mattina!) cui è soggetto e il suo assolutamente inadeguato design funzionale (imho). Ti rileva grub o lilo come virus e poi ti manca clamorosamente virus anche banali...

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ( ma come mi sono svegliata questa mattina!)

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   ( ma come mi sono svegliata questa mattina!) 
> 
>     

 

Appunto, pensa un po' in che stato ero!   :Laughing: 

(è un errore di battitura, pignolo! (certo che hai il radar per pulzelle ben calibrato è, senti qualche parola al femminile e scatta subito  :Laughing:  ) )

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*    *Shev wrote:*   ( ma come mi sono svegliata questa mattina!) 
> 
>      
> 
> Appunto, pensa un po' in che stato ero!  
> ...

 

Sarebbe più consono all'uopo *pignuolo*, anziche', pignolo.

E il pignuolo vero sono io  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (è un errore di battitura, pignolo! (certo che hai il radar per pulzelle ben calibrato è, senti qualche parola al femminile e scatta subito  ) )

 

me sto a sentì male... sia dal ridere, perchè ho fatto leggere ai miei colleghi questo post, sia perchè non sia quanta verità hai detto...

a proposito, mi dai il tuo numero di telefono?????  :Very Happy: 

PS Shev, in tuo onore (dai un'occhiata a "Come ti descriveresti?").

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS Shev, in tuo onore (dai un'occhiata a "Come ti descriveresti?").

 

 :Laughing:  Che onore, grazie!   :Laughing: 

Poi dicono che su internet non si riesce a conoscere o capire la gente...  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

A me da errore quando avvio Windoze   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

per fortuna capita una volta o due al mese...

ma e' un problema sul MBR... windoze cerca sempre di sovrascrivermelo, ma ovviamente nego sempre... altrimenti addio partizioni linux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

per la cronaca e' l'opzione per la protezione del MBR che tengo attiva, perche' non mi fido di win

ciao

----------

## paolo

Ma il ChipAwayVirus non è roba vecchia?

Io lo ricordo sul mio vecchio DX2-66!

Disattivalo dal BIOS perchè non serve a nulla   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

